# Need internet in cabanas tavira



## moominbaby (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm trying to get Internet in my mums house here in cabanas as my Dongal is rubbish! Voda phone english. As if I can I hope to work from here online for as long as I can. 

But seems a minefield! We don't have a land line but I can see old owners do. Also strange looking small box in garden on wall? 

Ground floor apartment. Can someone point me in the right direction please. My first time on here. 

Thankyou


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

If you want proper home Internet there's a PT shop in Tavira. You can order landline and Internet at the same time and it takes about 10 days to be installed. You will need a fiscal number to order it. Cost will be from about 25€ to €60 per month depending on whether you go for basic phone and broadband or a Meo package with cable TV.

Otherwise you will need to get a local dongle - TMN, Vodafone PT or Optimus - you certainly don't want to use a UK dongle as it will cost you a fortune. I don't know where in Cabanas you are but I generally have a decent 3G signal on my iPhone all over the town and that is on Vodafone Portugal. If you have a decent UK phone you could try and do a manual network select and connect to each network in turn to see how strong your 3G signal is on each network. 

For what it's worth, if you plan to be here for any length of time, I would be inclined to get proper home Internet. The dongles are OK, but if you plan to use Skype, YouTube, iPlayer etc. they get expensive quick. Home broadband will have a minimum contract though.


----------

